# RocketDock



## IamAwindowsGamr (Apr 6, 2009)

Okay, I recently downloaded a program called rocketdock to put a little mac touch on my PC.

Its a great program, but depending on what type of User you are.

Click here for the RocketDock homepage....

_*Pros-*_
 

Looks Nice
Fast (Providing you have a moderate graphics card)
Customization
Lots and Lots of Skins/Addons
Easy Installation (Relief Nowadays)
Its Free
_*Cons-*_
 

Interferes with Online Games
Interferes with Media Players (ex: iTunes, Windows Media Player, Quicktime)
A lot of error messages, even when its not running
Gets in the way
TOO much stuff - Uses up a lot of memory when downloading icons for everything
*------------*
HIGHLY recommended for the everyday machine, to add a nice touch to your desktop, especially for the people switching to PCs after years of MACS. 
Not Recommended for gamers(Like Me)/people who get frustrated with iTunes frequently (Like Me).


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

I did not find RocketDock gave any error messages when I ran it.


----------



## IamAwindowsGamr (Apr 6, 2009)

Hmm, what did it say? It worked for my computer, and it really isn't that great. But also its been a few weeks since I used it..

How about details on your machine?


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

IamAwindowsGamr said:


> Hmm, what did it say? It worked for my computer


You are the one who said RocketDock said stuff; my post stated RocketDock did not do this in my experience.



IamAwindowsGamr said:


> _*Cons-*_
> 
> 
> A lot of error messages, even when its not running


----------



## IamAwindowsGamr (Apr 6, 2009)

oh sorry i read it wrong. Yea, usually it happens when playing online games or on Itunes


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

OMG a must have for all XP users who have switched from mac. Combined with the MAC os X theme that I have, I feel like I still have a mac, even though i couldn't afford one!
James


----------

